# Chewing Area of Leg



## AnneSoCal (Sep 4, 2011)

About a week ago, I noticed Cookie had a small area on her hind leg that had no fur. It was about the size of a pea. Now, it's gotten much bigger and I noticed that the reason her fur is gone is because she's been chewing that area quite a bit.

It doesn't look inflamed, red or irritated, but I'm afraid the more she does it, it will become inflamed, red and irritated!

Any suggestions on getting her to stop doing this? If I see her doing it, I tell her no, and she stops, but I was thinking of putting some bitter apple spray or something on it to discourage her.

Has anyone had this issue before?


----------



## Tuss (Apr 22, 2012)

Sounds like she might be working on a hot spot.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

yeah could be. Watch closely, that this doesn't become a habit. Always check with a vet. I have an article that you might want to read if you want to email me privately.


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

Beau has been doing that since he was a puppy. Never a sore or reddened area. I discussed it with the vet several times, and we've always agreed not to do anything but keep an eye on it. Never a change. Over time, he has done it less and less.


----------



## Izzy-bella (Mar 26, 2011)

Izzy was licking and chewing on her front leg...never inflamed or red but started to lose her hair. Tried CC peace and kindness, to no avail. Finally used just a little bit of corn starch on it....cleared up but not sure if it was from that. At the same time I stopped feeding her with anything with chicken in it. Still don't and it never came back....the hair grew back. Good luck


----------



## AnneSoCal (Sep 4, 2011)

Interesting...I make her food and always use turkey meat. Maybe I'll switch it up and see if that helps.
I'm also going to try the corn starch.

Thanks, everyone!
Anne


----------



## sprorchid (Mar 30, 2010)

I am a fan of a 3 in 1 topical powder (prescription) Neo-predef. (neo-pare ('e' is that same as in 'red', and def = deaf for pronunciation.

it's about $20. and it's for topical things like hot spots or other skin irritations. it's lydocaine (sp), so it numbs it (so if it's itchy they don't feel it), topical antibotic, and an anti-inflammatory. the idea is to use it to either heal the area and/or break the habit of them chewing/licking the area.

I know my little guy often chews on his mats, no matter how small. I think it's b/c it tugs unevenly at the skin, causing discomfort. I know it sounds like I don't groom him but it's the opposite, he knows he has a mat before I can comb him out.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

How is Cookie doing? All I can say is she is about the cutest little Havanese she is only 8lbs what sweetie . Tell her to stop irritating her leg. I know us humans can rinse with hydrogen peroxide . I wounder if it is harmful to dogs? I hope its not just a habit.


----------



## AnneSoCal (Sep 4, 2011)

Suzi - Thanks for asking after Cookie. She's doing fine and seems to be licking the area less. But I think I'm going to ask the vet about it and see if I might be able to get some of the topical lotion that Jacqueline, above, mentioned.

Yes, she is a little girl at only 8 lbs, but she thinks she's much bigger! The picture in your profile looks so much like her!


----------

